# Palm Desert to Legoland Traffic??? Should I be worried?



## Bluesky (Apr 24, 2007)

I need some advice. Leaving for Palm Desert this Sunday. Hoping to take the kiddies to Legoland (Carlsbad) area for a day trip. I did a mapquest search and it said would take 2 hr and 10 min appprox. I am worried about traffic. 

We were in San Diego year and half ago and traffic was TERRIBLE coming back from Sea World to Carlsbad. We were locked in traffice for hours during rush hour. We also were stuck again during afternoon rush hour heading back from the Zoo to Escondidio one day. I don't want the same thing to happen again. 

We are trying to get to Legoland at 10 AM for the opening. What time should I leave Palm Desert? Is there any traffice jam that time of the morning? Any advice on which highway/route is better? Any traffic issues on the way back? Thanks everyone!


----------



## Fisch (Apr 24, 2007)

I travel from Escondido to Palm Desert monthly.  The route I now always take is this:

from Palm Desert take 74(Pines to PalmHwy)
Turn Lft on 371 Towards Anza
Rt on 79 Towards Temecula
15 South
78 west
Exit San Marcos Blvd, go Left.
San Marcos Blvd becomes Palomar Airport RD.
2 choices from here:
either Rt on Armanda.  Follow Signs to Lego land 
or
Rt on Paseo Del Norte to drive past the  Carlsbad Flower fields,
Left on Cannon, Follow signs to Lego Land.

You should not hit any traffic either way.  This route should take about 2 hours.  Scenic through the mountains.

Al


----------



## John Cummings (Apr 25, 2007)

Bluesky said:


> I need some advice. Leaving for Palm Desert this Sunday. Hoping to take the kiddies to Legoland (Carlsbad) area for a day trip. I did a mapquest search and it said would take 2 hr and 10 min appprox. I am worried about traffic.
> 
> We were in San Diego year and half ago and traffic was TERRIBLE coming back from Sea World to Carlsbad. We were locked in traffice for hours during rush hour. We also were stuck again during afternoon rush hour heading back from the Zoo to Escondidio one day. I don't want the same thing to happen again.
> 
> We are trying to get to Legoland at 10 AM for the opening. What time should I leave Palm Desert? Is there any traffice jam that time of the morning? Any advice on which highway/route is better? Any traffic issues on the way back? Thanks everyone!



The route that Fisch has given from Palm Desert to Escondido is a good one. I have done it many times and you will not have any traffic problems. However, you will definitely have traffic problems on 78 between Escondido and Oceanside depending on the time. You should be OK going to Carlsbad in the morning but coming back in the afternoon can be pretty bad on 78 and also I-15 from Escondido to Temecula.


----------

